
Ask HN: How to Overcome Programmer's Block? - trwhite
Despite having just started a remote job (and acquiring more free time in the process) I struggle with the motivation to work on side projects. This may be because most of what I work on I rarely ever finish.<p>I don&#x27;t have any issues with finding time to read, do my chores etc. However I feel a great sense of apathy about the idea of opening up my machine and starting a new project.<p>Will this pass in time? What have some of you done to reinvigorate your interest?
======
notkaiho
What is your chief reason for wanting to do these side projects?

~~~
trwhite
To learn.

